
The Fallacy of the Selfish Miner in Bitcoin: An Economic Critique - mbgaxyz
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3009466
======
mbgaxyz
This paper is related to a mathematical critique found here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839648)

[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3004026](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3004026)

